# New Frenchy



## alex2906 (Mar 24, 2012)

Hi Everybody!

I m a new french guy in Dubai!

I m 26 and I m looking for some friends!

If someone needs french lessons against english lessons or if you are looking for a sport partner (volley-ball, beach volley, tennis, squash,..) I m here! For sure we can share some beer 

Send me by MP if you qre interesting by what I said before!

Have fun

Bye


----------



## ibkiss (Feb 1, 2012)

Its PM ,not MP


----------



## Scottishnewbie (Oct 19, 2011)

Maybe with him being French he'll be thinking message privé...


----------



## Pink Fairie (Sep 9, 2011)

Scottishnewbie said:


> Maybe with him being French he'll be thinking message privé...


Ha ha ha


----------



## Khaled90 (Mar 26, 2012)

hey
i can use a sports partner, send me a private message and i will reply cz i cant a message at the moment 
or add me on fb (search for me by my email /removed


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

Bonjour!

For some odd reason I cannot PM you. Hope your offer holds true and not being a facon de lure les femmes!!! I wish to practice my "franglais".

I think he needs 5 posts right ?


----------



## secrethq1 (Mar 24, 2012)

alex2906 said:


> Hi Everybody!
> 
> I m a new french guy in Dubai!
> 
> ...


Sava bien

I am interested, let me know as I cannot PM you


----------



## alex2906 (Mar 24, 2012)

help me to get the 5 posts lol 

I will pm you once i can 

Have fun


----------



## secrethq1 (Mar 24, 2012)

alex2906 said:


> help me to get the 5 posts lol
> 
> I will pm you once i can
> 
> Have fun


you only need one more lol


----------



## alex2906 (Mar 24, 2012)

ok its done i pm you now hehe


----------



## alex2906 (Mar 24, 2012)

You can PM now  

I m living in dowtown for your info 

Looking for fun now 

Bye!


----------



## Jinx (Jul 2, 2010)

I studied french but mine is horrible.. my english on the other hand.. is perfect!


----------



## RoBombay (Jan 1, 2011)

On my to do list, post arrival! Cheers


----------



## frenchindubai (Apr 4, 2012)

Salut Alex, And hello to all,
Same situation here. I am arriving in a few weeks from now.
I'll PM you see if we can get together once.
A bientot ;-)


----------

